# Informations-Striptease für sichere Verkehrsinfrastrukturen



## Newsfeed (17 November 2009)

Zum Herbsttreffen der Innovationsplattform "Sicherheit von Verkehrsinfrastrukturen" haben die vom Forschungs- und Bildungsministerium geförderten Projekte ihre Zwischenergebnisse nach einem Jahr Arbeit präsentiert. Während die früheren Tagungen der Innovationsplattform sich mit technischen Fragen beschäftigten, wurden diesmal die "gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Dimensionen" berücksichtigt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

